# Underbite?



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi,

As I've been checking frequently for Honey's teeth to fall out, I've noticed she seems to have an underbite. The bottom incisors are in front of the top ones. 

Can this fix itself when the teeth fall out? or is there not much we can do about it? The top teeth look like they are going to come in first, as I can just see the points coming.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I do not know that much about teeth, but I had a poodle that the under bite was there when I got her at 3 yrs. old. I never checked on getting them corrected at her age,


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She'll probably still have an underbite. A lot of pet poodles do, and it's usually just a cosmetic issue.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola has an underbite. The lady / breeder I got her from told me she would have one at 9 weeks. She has no problems what so ever from her bad bite, but it drives me crazy. I check her occasionally to make sure she has no problems.


----------



## mandy1010 (Feb 13, 2021)

hi everyone! i had a question about underbite in toy poodles?
is it fairly common, do they self correct, or they they end up with issues.
A breeder has a puppy that is 9 weeks old and i noticed a Underbite, he did not disclose this information to me, I had insisted on viewing the puppy occlusion and noticed the underbite.
My concern is whether underbites are common in toy poodles purebred and if do they correct or does this cause problems in the long run. Please comment your thoughts thank you!


----------

